# Do any HGVC/RCI places allow small pets?



## hicksville (Feb 16, 2009)

such as a 10-12 lb dog? or cat?  or both


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2009)

None that I am aware of.


----------



## Pat K (Feb 17, 2009)

Hilton Club New York just requires a $75 deposit for pets

6800 pts = Studio 1 Week, Mar - July 

5000  pts = Off season 

-----------------------------
Here's a list of RCI Pet Friendly Hotels

http://rcivip.com/2008/list-of-pet-friendly-rci-resorts-international-and-us/

4800  pts  = RCI Red Week, 2 bdrm
If you have a particular place you are interested in, always ask. Some resorts that don't advertise it are fine with pets too.

------------------------
If you convert points to Hilton Honors you also have a choice of Pet Friendly Hiltons.

http://www.tripswithpets.com/hotelchain.asp?chain=hilton-hilton

Depending on category, standard exchange of 7000 = 175,000 HHonors buys from 3 to 7 nights, but can get 14 nights or so with specials or "stretcher points" hotel

BTW, points cited above are Hilton Club New York "City Points" exchanges. I assume HGVC are the same.


----------



## hicksville (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the links- never seen that before!


----------



## Nowaker (Nov 19, 2021)

Any changes to pet policies since? As per 2021 club reference:

> Except as may be permitted for Bay Forest Odawara by Hilton Club, *no pets are allowed at affiliated resorts managed by Hilton Grand Vacations Management, LLC*. However, service animals subject to applicable law are permitted in all affiliated resorts managed by Hilton Grand Vacations Management, LLC., except Hilton Grand Vacations at the Crane.

So that suggests non-affiliated resorts _may _allow pets. But do they? And where to find such information?


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 20, 2021)

Nope, no pets at HGV resorts.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 20, 2021)

But I'm told that husbands are to be kept on a short leash
(and so I am).
.


----------

